#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-09-01
<PDSmedia> is there anyone here that is a member of Quelab?
<PDSmedia> I guess no one is monitoring.
<signalnine> I am
<PDSmedia> signalnine: you are a member or you are monitoring?
<signalnine> I'm a member
<signalnine> founder/director actually
<PDSmedia> is this Gabe?
<signalnine> yes.
<PDSmedia> I sent Apache questions.  No reply so I guess you need member $ now?
<PDSmedia> this is Mark
<signalnine> I sent a reply a few minutes ago
<signalnine> Been very busy the past few days
<signalnine> sorry about the slow response
<signalnine> basically, you should be using /var/www as the document root
<signalnine> log in as root to make sure you have permissions to put stuff there
<PDSmedia> I see that.  why does my hosting company use something like /home/[user name]/public_html ?
<PDSmedia> If there is an alternate person for my questions, I don't mind contacting them if your too busy
<signalnine> because they are doing virtual hosting
<signalnine> it's unnecessary for your needs
<signalnine> unless you want to host a bunch of different websites with different domains
<PDSmedia> if the html doc base directory is in the root, then how can an FTP user access or transfer files from another machine?
<PDSmedia> I didn't think directories other than those below a user name were accessible
<signalnine> log in as root
<signalnine> or change permissions so you can write it as another user
<PDSmedia> that works on the server console but I'm talking about when you FTP to that directory from another machine
<signalnine> same thing, permissions are the same
<PDSmedia> change permissions through the server console on var/www?
<signalnine> yeah
<PDSmedia> I thought user permission and root permission were different
<PDSmedia> I didn't think root could be accessed through FTP but that may only be true because I'm doing this locally
<signalnine> it should be
<PDSmedia> go it. I must not be on the mailing list cuz I'm not getting event notifications.  who do I contact to find out?
<signalnine> what's your email?
<PDSmedia> research@lawlearners.org
<signalnine> the lawlearners.org one?
<PDSmedia> yes
<signalnine> I'll add you if you're not on it yet
<signalnine> emails don't go out very often
<signalnine> couple times a month or so
<PDSmedia> does a notice go out about weekly meetings like on Sunday?
<PDSmedia> and hacknights?
<signalnine> no
<signalnine> just special events
<PDSmedia> oh, then I'm probably on the list already
<signalnine> ok
<PDSmedia> and we were discussing Drupal resources... didn't you recommend duke city fix?
<signalnine> yeah
<PDSmedia> ok. great.  I'll see what I can find on their site. was there a hacknight tonight?
<signalnine> No
<signalnine> Sundays and Tuesdays
<PDSmedia> if I go to those regularly, I'd like to find someone near by to commute with.  It's 9 miles for me and I don't have a super economy vehicle
<signalnine> where do you live?
<PDSmedia> near Eubank and Spain
<PDSmedia> u still there?
<signalnine> busy for the next hour or so, bbl
<PDSmedia> I have to run also. later
<tritium> Good evening.
